# How do they rank?



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Had an interesting conversation with a fella the other day. I was just asking him how his opener was. And quite frankly he responds, "Best opener of his life". I proceeded to ask him what types of ducks his group harvasted. His response, "TEAL". He said in the last two weekends his group had 57 teal out of their 60 ducks shot. I laughed. How does a teal rank in your game bag? I personally don't really shoot them, but I was just curious how others viewed them. I understand that it's a "duck", but this sounds a little excessive.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Why is your screen name Ripping The Teal if you don't really shoot them? I love shooting teal, there fast, there small, and there good eating.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I prefer to shoot other birds, but there is nothing wrong with teal. I'll shoot them if they're there.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

I have my name as ripping the teal, as a joke. Yea I agree, I will shoot them too, but not as a main focus.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why do people always rip on other people for shooting a certain duck or gooat or animal? Just because one person loves shooting something and you don't why do you think less of him? I actually think shooting mallards is boring, so I go after every other duck.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

blhunter3 said:


> Why do people always rip on other people for shooting a certain duck or gooat or animal? Just because one person loves shooting something and you don't why do you think less of him? I actually think shooting mallards is boring, so I go after every other duck.


Same BL, after about the middle of novermber it's green green green. If some other kind of duck comes in I literally jump up and down in my waders.


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Haha.. I was just simply asking a simple question my friends.. not ripping on anyone here. I shoot a teal once in a while too.. Nice to see that these forums stay positive for so long.. whoofda...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Those guys that are all "greenheads greenheads greenheads" are like duck racists or something.

I shoot em all. They all taste like crap to me (except can's). Teal are fun, fast, and tough to hit some days, gadwall are great confidence boosters early in the year, divers are a BLAST! late in the season.

But none of em compare to snow geese.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I like shooting teal early in the season. I don't discriminate, If I shoot five different species for my limit in the morning I get more enjoyment out of it then if I shot all greenheads. As far as targeting teal like this guy, I guess you don't have as much meat to make into jerky or sausage.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> But none of em compare to snow geese.


 :beer:


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Being from southeastern mn we don't see a lot of ducks come down the mississippi like they used too. I was in Nodak for the NR opener and had some of the best shooting in my short 14 yrs of hunting. My brother and I set out one evening to shoot only greenheads and we did that with 1 hr of sunset left. the next morning we brought another guy with us and shot our limit of 15 greenheads in 1.5hrs. If i were to do that down here in se mn people would scream BS! Shooting greenheads to us is like shooting a banded bird to others. IT ROCKS! THis is just me personally, but if i am going to drive 8 hrs to hunt i am going to bring back the most meat that I can, that being the big greenhead mallards, plus I am practicing good conservation in that I am leaving the hens to reproduce.

I agree that its hunter preference, I mean to each his own, but I agree with the first guy 57 teal! I mean that translates to about 5lbs of meat!  If you are going to shoot 57 teal you might as well shoot 57 mourning doves atleast they taste better!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

if it flies it dies. I lay off the hens but I shoot any species that comes in. Big mallards r fun but they r very easy to shoot compared to alot of other ducks. that is if you get them to decoy. but that said it is just personal preference if you love to hunt get out there , do it legal, and enjoy it any way u want to. dont let the next guy tell u what u should or should not be doing.


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 3, 2007)

Well said bluebill25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Heres to ya!!! :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:withstupid: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## ripping the teal (Sep 22, 2005)

Yea, that brings up a good point. When I hunt, I also try and shoot the drakes also, and I do succeed in doing so. Do you feel many people do this? I feel that it can be very effective if people are willing to shoot the drakes and leave the suzies alone. I understand that they are free game also, but it would be nice for people to focus more on drakes.


----------



## goldfishmurderer (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with ripping the teal. Teal are a fair game duck and are a true duck, but they aren't much of a prize in the eyes of me and my crew. I do most of my hunting in western minnesota and teal are a dime a dozen. I just don't really care for them because there is no difficulty in shooting teal (other than they are fast and small). They decoy into anything that resembles a bird and will swim into your decoys without being spooked. In our area in MN it is more often tough to get Mallards until late in October when the Northern mallards come down. I realize once you get into the mallards they get boring though. If I had a choice I'd shoot divers all day. When your out on a big lake in the wind and you got flocks of redheads and bluebills comin in hott, there is nothing like that. Especially picking up the decoys in the cold water before your hands freeze.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Some hunters it is more about the shot and not so much the limit. I don't care what they are as long as they are feet down in the hole...Then you put it where the corn goes in!!!

Don't get me wrong I like a limit like the next guy, but our group never talks about the pile we shot. We talk about indivdual birds that got smacked through out the hunt...Anyone know where the picture of the guys that shot all of the spoonbills went? The one with there hats pulled down over their heads? That is a classic picture. And should always be posted topics like this get posted!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love shooting teal! I don't focus on them, but when a flock of 15 - 20 teal come in beating their little-itty-bitty wings I just love it! It's a nice challenge. I'd rather shoot a nice pinny or greenhead, but there's nothing wrong at all with shooting the blue and greenwings when they come in.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

I dont mind shooting teal they are more of a challenge and they taste good too


----------

